# Enable Usb's on series 2 Direct tv



## Wesley313 (Jun 13, 2008)

So i have been looking all morning for how this is done.. do i need to get something like "the-Zipper" or is there another way? Any help is much appreciated. Also If i do manage to hack the tivo will the tivo wireless adaptor even work? Thanks, Wes


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

There are other methods besides the Zipper but most would argue none are as easy or as cheap. You also need to consider what software version your DTivo has and make sure whatever method you choose that it is compatible and would unlock the features you are looking for including compatibility to the Tivo brand USB adaptor. Do some searching and reading then do some more before attempting any "hacking". Also, consider using a new drive and putting the original away for safe keeping in case things go wrong. There are many in this community who are smart and willing to help as long as you show that you at least did your homework first. Good luck.


----------

